# Traffic-Auswertung pro Domain



## Flolilan (5. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute!

Hab da mal eine Frage, die mir schon einige schlaflose Nächte gekostet hat.
Nun habe ich mal gesucht, bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da mal auf die Sprünge helfen.

Habe folgendes Problem. Webserver mit Apache und mehreren Virtuellen Hosts.
Nun ist es kein Problem, dass ich den Gesamt-Traffic für meine offiziellen IPs bekomme,
aber ich brauche eine Lösung, die mir den Gesamt-Traffic pro DOMAIN anzeigen kann.
Also HTTP und FTP. Ob das nun Webbased ist oder ein geschickter SSH Befehl oder
Ähnliches ist relativ egal. Hauptsache dass sowas überhaupt geht.

Webalizer - Liefert nicht die nötigen Daten
AWStats - Bringen glaub ich nicht den gesamten Traffic

Bitte helf mir, bevor ich noch den Begriff Traffic aus meinem Gedächdnis streichen muss!  :-( 

Danke schon mal und viele Grüße!

Flo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2006)

Flolilan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte helf mir, bevor ich noch den Begriff Traffic aus meinem Gedächdnis streichen muss!  :-(


Davon kannst du leider ausgehen, wenn du weder auf Webalizer noch AWstats zurückgreifen willst ....

Webhoster haben i.d.R. Lösungen, die sie sich selbst zusammengebastelt haben, weil es dort einfach keine eierlegende Wollmichsau gibt. Einerseits wird das Webalizer-Log ausgewertet, hinzu ein proftpd-log zzgl. email-traffic (erkennbar in /var/log/mail.info).

Du musst relativ gut im Programmieren sein oder aber das nötige Kleingeld haben, um dir von einem Hoster das Knowhow einzukaufen ....


----------



## Flolilan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Arne!

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.

Also, den webalizer habe ich schon im Einsatz, nur eben dass er derzeit eher für den Kunden
darauf ausgelegt ist, seine Besucher Statistik zu sehen.

Nur dass ich da nichts falsch versteh:
1. Webalizer --> Reiner HTTP-Traffic "rein" und "raus"
2. ProFTP --> Reiner FTP-Traffic "rein" und "raus"
3. mail.log --> Reiner Mail-Traffic "rein" und "raus"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUMME: Kompletter Traffic pro Domain / User!

Hab ich gar noch nicht so bedacht, dass man mit der mail.log den Traffic zählen kann.
Vielleicht gibts ja doch ne Lösung, die das einfacher macht, aber auf alle Fälle besten Dank schonmal!

Flo


----------



## Flolilan (8. Mai 2006)

Hi Arne!

Hab jetzt die letzten Tage wieder weiter gebastelt und es sieht zumindest schon besser aus.



			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Davon kannst du leider ausgehen, wenn du weder auf Webalizer noch AWstats zurückgreifen willst ....



Auf die greife ich jetzt zurück, allerdings noch nicht mit der Ausgabe, die ich mir wünsche. :-(



			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst relativ gut im Programmieren sein oder aber das nötige Kleingeld haben, um dir von einem Hoster das Knowhow einzukaufen ....



Das mit dem Programmieren ist auch nicht so das Thema.

Aber ich hab noch folgende Probleme:

1. Bei der AWStats auswertung der maillog bekomme ich nur den Traffic für GESENDETE Emails
2. Hab auch manuell in der maillog gefiltert et. allerdings mit dem gleichen Resultat.

Das Problem ist halt das. Ich hab ne Traffic Auswertung, für jede einzelne IP, also für die Interfaces.
Das muss ich umlegen, bzw. aufschlüsseln. Aber selbst wenn ich da "basteln" und programmieren
muss, finde ihc einfach kein Durchkommen oder nen Ansatzpunkt.

Danke schon mal, falls dir noch was einfällt!

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Mai 2006)

Zumindestens bei Postfix werden die übertragenen Bytes (sowohl POP3 / IMAP als auch SMTP) in der /var/log/mail.info protokolliert. Vorhanden sind die Daten also durchaus - müssen nur noch ausgewertet und den Domains zugeordnet werden.


----------

